# Customers 317



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

So I'm working on a John Deere 317 tractor. It's been sitting for maybe 5 years. Customer said it had a bad vibration. Couldn't remember if it was when mowing or driving. So I assumed bad spindle/blade. 

I was wrong. I'm currently waiting for a new drive shaft to be ordered.

It has no tranny fluid caue the filter was taken off and left off. Anyone know how much and of what kind of fluid it uses. 

Also have 2 new rear tires coming in. Have no idea how they lost the valve stems....

Did the oil change and sparks today. After 5 years it started even with the bad smelling gas... But I turned it off and it won't start again. 

Tomorrow ill be trying to get it running along with a carb clean. 

Any tips on puting in new driveshaft. The old one is half out due to it being in a few pieces. Am I going to need to drop the tranny?


Pics to come!


----------



## jimbo314 (Dec 3, 2012)

Go to www.tractordata.com for the specs


----------



## brj8832 (Aug 7, 2013)

When I replaced the driveshaft in my 317 I just pulled the engine. Only 4 bolts and it came out, went in, and ran really smooth after that!


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

brj8832 said:


> When I replaced the driveshaft in my 317 I just pulled the engine. Only 4 bolts and it came out, went in, and ran really smooth after that!


I ended up dropping the tranny. Needed a fluid change anyway.


----------

